# what food is recommended for Inflammatory Bowel Disease...



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I am sadly back to this forum, with another sick cat, who would have thought 

1.5yrs ago I picked him up from the shelter. He was 1 yrs old then... has been healthy as a horse. Two weeks ago he starting puking, and stopped eating 

They don't know what is wrong. Blood tests are normal, no obstructions, etc, etc.

Today they gave me a steriod type medicine to give him to see if this will help. They think he might have IBD.

If this medicine doesn't work, they want to do exploratory surgery which is $1,000 starting. I spent $2,500 on my last cat who died despite my best efforts.

I'm so sick and sad... this cat was fine until 2 weeks ago when he started throwing up, and hasn't eaten since. 

Sorry just venting... and feeling sorry for myself... I think this will be my last cat, maybe it's me 

but I have no idea what kind of food is best with IBD... can anyone recommend one?? 

Thanks.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

What have you been feeding him? Has anything changed - did you switch foods? Move? Get a new room mate or pet? 

I think I read something about lamb or venison being good foods for IBD cats... can anybody confirm that?

Have you considered trying a raw food diet? I've heard a lot of success stories for IBD cats (and FLUTD cats) on raw. Check here: http://www.catnutrition.org/ibd.html

Here are some of the links I bookmarked on the subject:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=381618#381618

http://www.preciouspets.org/newsletters ... isease.htm

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_in ... sease.html

http://maxshouse.com/inflammatory_bowel_disease.htm



I hope some of that is helpful. I am sure some of the experts will chime in shortly. Hang in there!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

morea said:


> What have you been feeding him? Has anything changed - did you switch foods? Move? Get a new room mate or pet?
> 
> I think I read something about lamb or venison being good foods for IBD cats... can anybody confirm that?
> 
> ...


I have been feeding him the same thing since I brought him home almost 2yo  Science Diet mixed with some Meow Mix... was never a problem 

Nothing has changed, absolutely nothing. They first thought it was a bacterial infection because he drank from the humidifier water (at the bottom of the humidifier), but that was two weeks ago and they say it wouldn't last this long... a bacterial infection that is.

.. but again nothing has changed. No roommates, haven't moved, nothing. I changed the humidifier water and came back in and saw him drinking out of the bottom of it  That night, he threw up 10x, and he hasn't been the same since 

oh, thanks for the links... I'll read them now


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

unfortunately, those aren't really high quality foods, so if your kitty is predisposed to this sort of condition, they might be contributing to the problem. 

I'd recommend switching over to canned and staying away from dry. Cats who eat dry food are usually chronically dehydrated, and even a cat who eats dry food and drinks water doesn't ingest as much water as a cat who eats canned food and drinks NO water. Don't add water to dry food though!I read this on www.catnutrition.org



www.catnutrition.org said:


> Q. How about if I soak the dry food in water until it’s completely soft to change the texture and then add raw to that to trick my cat into eating the new food?
> 
> A. Please, please don’t do that. Dry food, when moistened, is essentially transformed into “bacterial soup.” The bacteria load is extremely high in dry food. Add water to the mix, and you’ve just created an ideal environment for fungi and bacteria to multiply. When you moisten dry food, for example, you make it possible to quickly grow fungi in the food resulting in vomitoxin, aflatoxin, and mycotoxin production. Vomitoxin is a toxic substance produced by mold that can (and has) contaminated wheat used in dry pet foods resulting in serious illness and even death.


Do take the time to read about why canned food is better than dry food... there are some great articles here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9107

I found this article in particular very educational: http://www.maxshouse.com/feline_nutrition.htm

I had fed dry food my whole life until I read these articles, and now my cats are on an all wet diet (possibly switching soon to raw) and doing exponentially better. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

morea said:


> unfortunately, those aren't really high quality foods, so if your kitty is predisposed to this sort of condition, they might be contributing to the problem.
> 
> I'd recommend switching over to canned and staying away from dry. Cats who eat dry food are usually chronically dehydrated, and even a cat who eats dry food and drinks water doesn't ingest as much water as a cat who eats canned food and drinks NO water. Don't add water to dry food though!I read this on www.catnutrition.org
> 
> ...


thanks... I have no problem switching to canned food  I just never bothered because he always ate fine and seemed healthy as a horse, which is always was 

I will read these links and will be glad to switch to a better food, thanks


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

you know, I always told people "I don't want to feed canned food, the dry food cleans their teeth!" Turns out that's almost assuredly an urban legend. :? 

It wasn't until my Martell came down with FLUTD (he has been fighting crystals in his urine for almost a YEAR!) that I really started reading up on this stuff. 

Most pet food companies come dangerously close to false advertising, if you ask me. I was worried about the costs of feeding canned food at first, but when you factor in what my vet bills cost it ended up being no contest. I wish I could find the person responsible for the mistaken beliefs that we have about feline nutrition and give them a sound smack in the head! :roll:

I would avoid foods with fish in them, just to be safe. My cat Tyrael had a very bad reaction to a canned food that contained fish. It was almost the same thing you described - constant throwing up every time he ate, then serious bouts of diarrhea... it scared me so bad! I got him to the vet, and all his tests came back negative so they gave a tentative diagnosis of IBD. I switched his food to Eagle Pack Holistic Select Chicken & Lamb and he has been perfectly fine!

Oh, here's the thread about Tyrael - maybe some of the information will be helpful to you?

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=38422


I think that the canned food will help. If I remember right, it is recommended to switch to a meat source that the cat hasn't had before, like the venison or lamb. I will see if I can find that link. (I wish I could keep them all straight in my head!)


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

It doesn't sound like IBD, coming on so fast and furious like that, with your cat being fine and then puking 10 times. You say no obstructions...how did your vet determine this? 

My cat just had one that did not show up on x-ray. He had exploratory surgery Friday morn and a piece of foam that he had chewed off of the mat below our weight set and had swallowed whole was removed from his small intestines. Anyways, I skipped the ultrasound on the advice of my vet, as the ultrasound could miss something, and they were going to have to "go in anyways" to figure out what was wrong if nothing showed up. The foam was in the stomach for awhile, which caused my cat to spit up for a few days, but then it started puking several times a day like it sounds like yours is. Is your cat still throwing up? Switching your cat to wet food, although I think is a wise choice, won't help it much right now if it won't eat and/or keep it down.

Anyways, let us know what you decide, and good luck...I hope your kitty gets better.

Karie and crew


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Agree with everything morea has already told you. I would get him off the S.D and Meow Mix a.s.a.p. But do it gradually. Mix them together and slowly put less of the old food.
Can you discribe in more detail what's happening? Does he have diarrhea? Vomiting? Weight loss? How is he acting? Is he refusing to eat or can he not keep it down? Has the vet talked to you about doing an ultrasoud or endoscopy? Has he taken x-rays to make sure he isn't obstructed? Lots of questions.
I'm I understanding right that he hasn't eaten in 2 weeks??!! If that's truly the case it is imperative that he start eating right away. Have you tried human, meat only, baby food as a bribe? If he won't eat, it's time to seriously consider force feeding.
I would be surprised if it were IBD in such a young cat although it is possible. If this has really been going on for two weeks and your vet still doesn't have a diffinitive answer and has put him on pred. because he doesn't know what else to do (which is what it sounds like) I would get a second opinion immediately. In a cat his age, I would lean more toward an obstruction or, with the food he's been on, I would really look at the likelyhood of a serious food intolerance so, while switching to a high quality diet, I'd also look at foods that have ingredients that are less likely to trigger a reaction. ie: no grains, chicken, fish, coloring and preservatives.
I don't want to scare you, but from what you've posted, I fear your kitty is in serious trouble and you need to act very quickly.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> cat just had one that did not show up on x-ray


Good point.
An x-ray isn't completely fool proof but it's a good first step.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Jazzo, I agree with what everybody has said about getting a firm diagnosis as quickly as you can. But if it's confirmed to be IBD, three things that have dramatically helped my cat stop vomiting are:

- Feed multiple smaller meals, an hour or two apart, instead of one or two big ones. 

- Feed him a cat food with no grains in it. Most cat foods are loaded with wheat, corn, etc., which aren't part of cat's natural carnivore diet. Many IBD cats do better on a grain-free diet. There's a good list of canned foods here: http://www.catinfo.org/commercialcanned ... NNED_FOODS If your budget doesn't run to those brands, or your cat is very picky, some flavors of Fancy Feast canned are also grain-free. 

- Avoid fish/seafood flavors. 

And as morea said, foods with unusual proteins like lamb, venison, duck and rabbit are often given to IBD cats to rule out a food allergy. Those foods are considered "hypoallergenic," since most cats don't have the opportunity to build up allergies to them.

I'm sorry that you're having to go through this.  I know it isn't fun. But IBD is usually managable, it's just a matter of finding the right formula. I hope you can find the answer for your kitty, that he's back to good health soon, and that you're back to being a happy lifelong cat owner!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I have to say that this doesn't sound like IBD to me. Some vets use it as a catch all phrase when they don't know what else to do. But true IBD is something that is chronic, starting out slowly with occasional vomiting and/or diarrhea (possibly weight loss) and slowly escalating as the digestive tract gets more and more inflamed. IBD is an immune response. A sudden onset like you've seen doesn't say IBD to me at all. A foreign object (what was done to say there isn't one?), allergic response to a new food or ingredient, getting into something he shouldn't have (like the humidifier..have you had the water tested?) sounds more likely than IBD that came out of nowhere.

All the above diet suggestions for IBD are good ones (no fish, no grains) even if he doesn't have IBD, but I really think you need a second opinion. If you live anywhere near a large veterinary teaching facility I would go there...they usually have the best equipment and the latest technology. They are also usually very aggressive about treatment. I agree with Nanook...I think you need a definitive answer and quickly.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm trying to get a confirmed diagnosis. According to the vet, he wants to do exploratory surgery if these steriods don't work 

I don't want to do that ... but I guess it will be necessary, ****!!

Yes, the doc took one x-ray when I went there 2 weeks ago,showed nothing. Today he took another one and even one of his esophagous, and again nothing  

I am sure it has something to do with the humidifier water he drank.... it has to be. He was absolutely fine before this. I changed the tank and came in the living room and he was drinking out of the bottom portion. He couldn't have had more than a few drinks however, but still... later that night I came home to 7 or so throw-ups, and he hasn't been the same since 

I understand a food allergy, but does that happen all of the sudden?? , in a day. He was absolutely eating fine before this 

Do I do the exploratory surgery?, or take him to another vet??

Geez, is my cat dying? 

He drank the water on 2/17. Took him to the vet on 2/19. Vet gave hydration shot and told me to call him in two days. I didn't... because I thought Sammy was doing better. Later that week, he starting throwing up more  Took him to the vet again on 2/24. The vet took what stool he had and said there was alot of bacteria in there, and gave me meds. I gave Sammy the meds for two days but he threw them up each time  So I just waited and thought I'd see if he got better. He hasn't. Took him to the vet again today, which is where we are now  The vet again couldn't get a stool sample because Sampson has not eaten  ...but decided on the steroids to see if that would help.

Should I brought him to the vet more?  Ugggh, this is awful 

Does everyone here think I should do the exploratory surgery? The doc said if he isn't eating by Wednesday, he wants to do it then??


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> I have to say that this doesn't sound like IBD to me. Some vets use it as a catch all phrase when they don't know what else to do. But true IBD is something that is chronic, starting out slowly with occasional vomiting and/or diarrhea (possibly weight loss) and slowly escalating as the digestive tract gets more and more inflamed. IBD is an immune response. A sudden onset like you've seen doesn't say IBD to me at all. A foreign object (what was done to say there isn't one?), allergic response to a new food or ingredient, getting into something he shouldn't have (like the humidifier..have you had the water tested?) sounds more likely than IBD that came out of nowhere.
> 
> All the above diet suggestions for IBD are good ones (no fish, no grains) even if he doesn't have IBD, but I really think you need a second opinion. If you live anywhere near a large veterinary teaching facility I would go there...they usually have the best equipment and the latest technology. They are also usually very aggressive about treatment. I agree with Nanook...I think you need a definitive answer and quickly.


he has not had any new food prior to this  his stools were fine, absolutely no diarrhea prior to this  he was absolutely fine before he drank that water...and no I don't have the water, I emptied it and it's in the utility closet not being used.

a large veterinary teaching facility?, i'll see if i can find one, like now


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Only mentioned a food allergy if he had something he's never had before. Like you bought a new flavor with shellfish and he's never had that before. 

If you'd like give us an idea where you live, someone might be able to suggest a large teaching facility. Like I could tell you where to go in the Boston area. Most (if not all) veterinary schools have associated hospitals...


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> Only mentioned a food allergy if he had something he's never had before. Like you bought a new flavor with shellfish and he's never had that before.
> 
> If you'd like give us an idea where you live, someone might be able to suggest a large teaching facility. Like I could tell you where to go in the Boston area. Most (if not all) veterinary schools have associated hospitals...


I live in Chicago, IL


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Urbana anywhere near you?

http://www.cvm.uiuc.edu/vth/


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm sorry you guys are going through this.
Yes, food intolerances can, seemingly pop up from one day to the next.
As doodlebug said, a teaching hospital would be a really good idea. You may have to do the surgery, but I'd still get a second opinion first. Bring ALL your records to the new vet so they have a full back ground.
On a side note, you could be onto something with the humidifier water, I don't know. But, if your cat got sick from drinking it, you should really give it a good cleaning and clean it out often. Remember, you're all breathing that in!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

nanook said:


> I'm sorry you guys are going through this.
> Yes, food intolerances can, seemingly pop up from one day to the next.
> As doodlebug said, a teaching hospital would be a really good idea. You may have to do the surgery, but I'd still get a second opinion first. Bring ALL your records to the new vet so they have a full back ground.
> On a side note, you could be onto something with the humidifier water, I don't know. But, if your cat got sick from drinking it, you should really give it a good cleaning and clean it out often. Remember, you're all breathing that in!


thanks  Oh trust me, that humidifier is NOT being used now or ever again  

well I gave him his 1st predisone an hour ago. The doc gave him a shot early today. He just ate a few pieces of food, which is more than he has eaten in 2 days  This poor cat  Gosh I hope he eats tomorrow 

Thanks for your help everyone, I'll check back in the morning


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm, the problem could definitely be traceable back to the humidifier water... I have to agree with nanook - I would take him to another veterinarian for a second opinion before trying surgery. 

Since you're near Chicago, it seems logical that there would be a pretty big teaching hospital in the area somewhere - Chicago is a pretty big place. 

Since his stomach is sensitive right now, have you tried feeding him something easier to digest, like a little bit of canned food or some chicken broth? (Canned chicken broth has too much sodium, but if you boil a piece of chicken in water and let it cool, the nutrients in the water might help him. 

Make sure to let us know how things are going!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Any chance of getting a sample from the humidifier? You probably don't have it just sitting around full of water anymore, but if you haven't scrubbed it out fully, maybe the vet could take a sample of whatever's on the bottom, as a rule-out if nothing else.

I'll join the chorus of folks who would get a second opinion before surgery. I also had an excellent experience with a university facility, who diagnosed my cat after two regular vets were stumped for months. 

Hoping for good news for your kitty!


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with bringing in some kind of water sample if you can. If you are going to get a second opinion, you need to do so FAST, as your cat has been throwing up for a long time and now is not eating, which is most definitely not good for it. 

Also, someone should go ahead and do some bloodwork, I would think. This is going to be necessary before surgery, anyways, but can rule out alot of things and can check for things like e-coli, etc.

Just as a side note: If your cat cannot keep food down and nothing shows up on x-rays, bloodwork is normal, and you opt for an ultrasound and nothing shows up there, if you want to save your cat, they are going to have to perform exploratory surgery to see what is going on, obstruction or not. There really is no other option. 

Anyways, I hope you figure out what is going on soon...

Karie and crew


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi everyone... sorry I didn't write yesterday, had a long bad day, uggh.

Anyway, Sampson seems to be doing better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes better, not a ton, but a definite improvement!!

I started the predisone on Monday morning with the doc, and gave him his nightly pill that night. Yesterday morning before I gave him his morning dose for the day, I put him near his food and he ate some, OMG!! I had not seen him put his head in how bowl for weeks  So I waited there and he didn't eat a ton, but definitely ate for a minute or so. So I went to work and came home and did the same thing, put him near his bowl and sure enough he ate even more  I counted how many times he head went to the bowl to get more food, and it was 9... 9x!, that's pretty good... and as of then, no throw-up, which was good... obviously he was holding it down.

Toward the ends of the night last night I saw that he was nibbling on some treats, and I gave him a few more, but in the middle of the night he threw those up ... but it didn't look like his food was in the throw-up, so I thought that was good. 

So this morning I put more food in front of him and sure enough he ate it.... and he seems to be doing better and is now laying on the ironing board which is a good sign... and he even bit my nose this morning while he was laying on top of me which is a really big sign  In the morning when he lays on me, he'll creep up to my face, and just lightly bite the tip of my nose, just placing his teeth on there and then backing off... it's so funny!! He is the most adorable cat ever.

He looks better though. His skin and hair look better, and now I just put him by his water and he drank alot of it, thank goodness.

So let me know what you think. I have to call the vet today but it looks like the predisone might be helping. He did have two bowel movement that were diahreaa... but it sounds like he getting better, don't you think??

Thanks all... I really really REALLY appreciate all your help, listening, and advice on this... 

Kat


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

That's great news, Kat!  I hope he continues to feel better!

I know you're still getting him stabilized and won't want to make any changes right now that could upset his stomach again. But if it's really IBD that's been causing the problem, you will still want to consider making dietary changes over the long term. 

The diarrhea is also something you'll want to keep an eye on. If it's just a temporary reaction to his upset stomach, then it's probably no big deal, but if it's persistent, you'll need to manage that too.

These are big "ifs" and I'm not trying to worry you, they are just things to keep in mind. Right now, enjoy your newly-hungry kitty!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm glad he's doing better, hopefully his appetite will return to normal soon. But, as Jet Green said....you need to keep a close eye on what's coming out of both ends for a while.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

That's very enchouraging news.  
I don't mean to be negative but he's not out of the woods by any means yet so keep a very close eye on him (I know you already are!) The pred, most likely, is not a solution (unless it does turn out to be IBD- but I still really doubt it- in which case I'm sure we'll all be doing a lot more talking :wink: ). For now, it's just treating symptoms and (although I'm not thrilled with it) if it gets him to eat a bit, that's all important.
I would still seek a second opinion and move forward on finding a diffinitive cause.
In the meantime, good luck with his eating and please keep us posted. Sampson sounds like an absolute sweetie!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

hi all... thanks again for all your replies and your concern for Sampson, wow, what a great and thoughtful bunch of people you are 

So here's the latest. He is definitely eating. I came home from work last night and put him near his food and he must had eaten for 5 minutes. This morning I walked into the kitchen, and the little monster was eating away at his bowl  So there is no doubt he is getting his appetite back and is eating, thank gawd for small favors.... oh and no puking, thus far!! Thank gawd. He did throw-up in the middle of the night two nights ago, but nothing since then.

However, the bad news is he still has diarrhea. He has little bouts of it in his litter box and in my tub, long story, that cat has always pooped in my tub... whatever, I have two tubs.. one is just now his, LOL!! Anyway, the diarrhea is small, like a dollar coin in size. Last night after I saw him eat, I gave him his predison and then also his Metronidazole. I talked to the doc yesterday and he said now that he's eating some, try to start the Metronidazole and see how that goes. Not sure how long I have to give him the Metronidazole... I have to call the vet back Saturday. So after the two meds last night, sometime later I saw him go into the bathroom and I followed him. Sure enough, he pooped this small diarrhea along with some gas  I woke up this morning and there were 3 dollar coin size diarrhea's on the kitchen floor  So he's obviously having some trouble with his poop 

but he is definitely doing better. He even ran this morning to the bathroom sink where I let him drink out of, sigh. He is such a monster and has all these little habits that he demands... like drinking out of the back bathroom sink 

Anyway, what do you all think thus far? I know the doc first told me he wants to keep him on the predisone for a couple weeks until he gets his appetite back and puts his lost lbs back on. Do you think it's IBD, or do you think this is still something related to the water. I have to say again that this cat had zero problems before this  Nothing... no vomiting, no diarrhea, always ate like a horse, nothing. Then after the water, boom... unless he got into something else that day that I didn't see.

but I am still very open to changing his food and treating the IBD if that's what it is... or maybe just changing his food because it's healthier for him. In terms of changing his food like you all suggest, what type should I buy? I am okay with ordering some online and money isn't really an issue (unless it's $100.00 a box, LOL)...

so what food do you suggest I buy. ... and how do I start to switch him and when?

Thanks... I know Sampson and I got a long way to go, but I'm happy he's eating, one day at a time I guess.

Thanks everyone... I sure appreciate all your help on this, really... you're a great group of people to have around 

Kat


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Great news!
While he's on the meds (and for at least two weeks after) I would really recommend getting him on some acidopholus. Antibiotics are very hard on the digestive tract and kill all the natual bacteria so, especially with a cat who is already having difficulties, it's important.You can get it in pill form or in a non dairy suspention and mix in his food. If he woun't eat it give it to him(in pill form) before meals.
As for changing foods. Look for foods that have meat (not by products) as the first ingredient. I would stay away from grains, fish, fillers, colorings and maybe even chicken. Some good foods that don't have grains are: Prarrie, Wellness, Natural Balance, (venison and pea). Other good ones (not sure about the grain content though but they're still good) are: Innova, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, California Natural and Eagle Pack. I'm sure others have more info.
I wouldn't try switching the food until he's eating regularly, then do it slowly. Mix a little of the new food into his old food (about 25%-75%) after a week or so go to 50/50, then 75/25.
Hopefully, the pred. is just a temporary solution and you are able to figure out the underlying cause. The pred will only treat the symptoms and not the cause and has nasty long term side effects, so it's not something you want your cat to stay on unless there is NO other option.
Hope that helps and he continues to improve!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I am a little late on this thread, but just wanted to add that I used to live across the street from Wrigley Field in the heart of Chicago. I think I miss my chicago vet just as much as the city. They were great - in case you ever need them:

Blum Animal Hospital
Clark Street, Chicago
www.blumvet.com
Dr. Georgesen is the best - when my dog had cancer she called me at night from her house to check on her (numerous times) and she was incredibly supportive, attentive and open to things like diet changes, high quality diets, etc. LOVE her.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

AddFran said:


> I am a little late on this thread, but just wanted to add that I used to live across the street from Wrigley Field in the heart of Chicago. I think I miss my chicago vet just as much as the city. They were great - in case you ever need them:
> 
> Blum Animal Hospital
> Clark Street, Chicago
> ...


thanks AddFran  I will keep that number on my fridge where the vet emergency number is. I appreciate it!! Depending how Sammy does in the near future, I may be giving her a call. Thank you!


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

If he has a food allergy or IBS ask your vet about Hills Science Diet z/d. You can only get it at a vet's office and with a prescription. It is expensive, about $50 for a 10 lb bag. It's what works for Jake. He's been on it for 3 years. It's expensive but it works. I say if it works just keep using it. We tried other low allergy and nothing works like the z/d. Jake also started throwing up uncontrollably a few years ago. We had the tests done, x-rays, deworming etc. the Pepcid helps but if he needs a continued diet I'd ask your vet about the z/d and try it before going in for surgury. We opted not for the surgery if we could keep it under control with his diet.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

siamesecat said:


> If he has a food allergy or IBS ask your vet about Hills Science Diet z/d. You can only get it at a vet's office and with a prescription. It is expensive, about $50 for a 10 lb bag. It's what works for Jake. He's been on it for 3 years. It's expensive but it works. I say if it works just keep using it. We tried other low allergy and nothing works like the z/d. Jake also started throwing up uncontrollably a few years ago. We had the tests done, x-rays, deworming etc. the Pepcid helps but if he needs a continued diet I'd ask your vet about the z/d and try it before going in for surgury. We opted not for the surgery if we could keep it under control with his diet.


thanks siamesecat... 

so here's the latest, sigh.

On Friday, Sampson came down with this horrible cold  He had been sneezing for a week, but nothing really materialized. On Friday, boom, he couldn't breathe, and was wheezing 

On Saturday I was supposed to drop his predisone to once a day, which I did. I had to go to the vet to get a new refill for that. I went to the vet and got the medicine, and mentioned to the nurse about his cold. She went into the back and got the medicine, and when she came out, I said did you mention to the doc about his cold, and she said no. At the time doc, I saw the doc come out, and I was standing right there , and he didn't even bother to address me or ask how Sampson was  He immediately called in a patient and I stood there in total shock. Medically he might have been a good doc, but I never liked his bedside manner in this whole thing with Sampson.

So on Saturday afternoon, Sampson threw up again, geez... first time in a week  So I made another appt with a totally different vet yesterday, totally different office. I just needed another opinion and to make sure the other vet was doing the right thing.

Well the new vet confirmed that what they (the old vet) had done was pretty standard and okay. The new vet however acknowledged Sammy's new cold, which is diagnosed as an upper respiratory, and gave him some medicine for that.... and he also gave me pill forms of the metronidazole... but!!, he told me to drop his predisone down to every other day. I told him that Sam had been on predisone twice a day until Saturday, and it's only been two days that he was on one a day. The doc said, that's okay, we want him off these steroids... plus while he's on the steroids, his cold is not going to get any better. ... but the steroids I think was helping Sammy eat 

So now the cat threw up this morning, geez... I'm right where I was 4 weeks ago today  

He is not interested in his food again, and the doc gave him Hills Diet a/d... and nothing. Sammy's not interested in Hills Diet i/d. Siamese... I haven't tried the z/d yet though.

So maybe surgery is the only way we are going to figure out what the heck is wrong. Maybe he did eat some string, or gawd forbid some dental floss... but that would be new behavior, he doesn't play with string (and I really don't have any around the house), and my dental floss is always i the bathroom garbage... and he has never been interested in playing with that. The new vet doesn't think it's IBD because it came on so sudden... but again I am at a loss.

and to top this off, geez... my Mom was diagned with cancer... non-hodgkins lymphoma last Tuesday. You guys, this is more than I can take  They think they caught it early, but we wont know until the scan results come back, and that will be next week.

I'm just so sad... I can't lose this cat, and I certainly can't lose my Mom 

definitely not some good days happening over here


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry that you are going through all of this with your cat, and now your mom on top of everything. Try to take things just one step at a time and not let everything overwhelm you. 

Did either of the vets take xrays or anything to determine if there was a blockage? 

When my Tyrael went through something similar in December he got the same thing - as soon as the vet started treating him with the prednisone he came out with a really nasty cold. He was all watery and sneezing constantly, about 20 times in a row a couple times an hour. The vet said that it was probably an illness he had picked up as a kitten that was surfacing because of his suppressed immune system (I am not sure I remember that completely right, but something to that effect). The vet had me take him off the pills, and it did take about a week, but he got better. 

I started feeding him Eagle Pack Holistic Selects chicken and lamb canned formula, and he has not thrown up since he started eating that. He has put some weight back on and is playing normally again. I don't know if that will help you at all, but it worked for me, so I wanted to pass it along. 

As for your mom, it's a blessing that they caught it early. Hopefully the scans will confirm it, and everything can be treated quickly and decisively. Fortunately, the treatments for cancer have come a very long way, so while this has to be terribly scary and upsetting, try to keep faith that the doctors can take care of it. There is something to be said about the power of positive thinking when dealing with illnesses... it really does make a difference! 

I hope that things calm down for you soon. As they say, it's always the darkest just before dawn... hopefully everything will start looking up and you can go on to better days! I will keep you in my prayers. (((HUGS)))


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

morea said:


> I am so sorry that you are going through all of this with your cat, and now your mom on top of everything. Try to take things just one step at a time and not let everything overwhelm you.
> 
> Did either of the vets take xrays or anything to determine if there was a blockage?
> 
> ...


thank you morea... I was able to find the Eagle Pack Holistic Selects here in Chicago. I'm going to pick some up after work, thank you!! I think I will can both canned and dry since Sampson seems to like more dry food... but I will try both. Thanks alot, I will let you know how it goes.

and thanks for your thoughts and prayers on my Mom... that was very kind of you


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear that things are feeling so overwhelming right now! Hang in there! Even though Sampson has a cold, I am sure he will be fine. Vets are like doctors. Some have fabulous bedside matter and others are deficient in that area. :roll: As Morea said it could be a side effect of the meds or a cold he picked up at the vets. When we were in and out of the vets for over a month with Jake he picked up fleas. Then when they tried to de-worm him (they thought the throwing up could be parasites) he ended up in the hospital overnight on an IV when his back legs became paralized! 

I have heard good things about the Eagle Pack food. I have never tried it because it's difficult to find here and the z/d works for us. As a last resort try the z/d. The vet started Jake on i/d but it wasn't the right formula. He continued to throw up. When we started him on z/d (small portions at first) he was okay. He still throwsup occasionally (once every other month) but it's manageable. Please keep us updated.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're having such a tough time. Things do tend to all hit at once, don't they!
It sounds to me like your new vet may be little more on the ball (aside from the Science Diet :roll: but that's "par for the course".) He's right about the pred. I know it's frustrating, but the way pred works is to suppress the immune system. That's why you really want to avoid it when at all possible.
Hang in there!


----------

